# Mosquito Stump Field



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

My son and I fished the stump field today and did a little better than we did there Friday. It wasn't non stop action but enough action to keep us interested. We kept 9 crappie, threw 1 back and lost 2 nice ones at the boat. Also kept 16 nice bluegill. Bobby Garland Baby Shads caught most of the fish today on a slip bobber set at 6ft. We were fishing in 8-10 ft. I'm really starting to have a lot of faith in the Bobby Garland's but just not enough yet to make a trip without any minnows.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

Thanks for the report, nice catch.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Meats 52,, You just have to go cold turkey. Between pro-cure and or crappie nibbles there's know need for the real thing. If you think your going to go threw withdrawals,  , get a few bottles of those gulp alive minnies. There the closest thing to live bait that's been in my boat in quite awhile.


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

What color BG do you usually use?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice catches! The way i like best using Garlands or Pan Assassins is to cast on light line, count down to desired depth and just reel slowly to keep them on plane... Seems the less wiggles and jerks the better... And always use the lightest possible weight you can get away with. Add some scent and your good to go. 
I still like minnows for fishing laydowns in the spring, but other then that the little straight tails out catch minnows in open/deep water.
Thanks for the report meats... One day when I finally hit Mosquito I'll see ya out there since it seems you live on that lake


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Meats 52,, You just have to go cold turkey. Between pro-cure and or crappie nibbles there's know need for the real thing. If you think your going to go threw withdrawals,  , get a few bottles of those gulp alive minnies. There the closest thing to live bait that's been in my boat in quite awhile.





Skippy said:


> Meats 52,, You just have to go cold turkey. Between pro-cure and or crappie nibbles there's know need for the real thing. If you think your going to go threw withdrawals,  , get a few bottles of those gulp alive minnies. There the closest thing to live bait that's been in my boat in quite awhile.


I have gulp minnows and twister tails. I also have a couple of jars of crappie nibbles, but not taking minnows is like trying to quit smoking.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

BRANDONFISHMAN said:


> What color BG do you usually use?


I have 8 different colors and have caught fish on all of them but some days one color will work better than others. I go by the water conditions when I pick a color to use. Yesterday the Crystal ones out fished everything, including the minnows. When we fished Friday the Bleeding Shad ones did the best. You just have to have a few colors and use them to figure out which color that the fish want on any particular day.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

buckzye11 said:


> Nice catches! The way i like best using Garlands or Pan Assassins is to cast on light line, count down to desired depth and just reel slowly to keep them on plane... Seems the less wiggles and jerks the better... And always use the lightest possible weight you can get away with. Add some scent and your good to go.
> I still like minnows for fishing laydowns in the spring, but other then that the little straight tails out catch minnows in open/deep water.
> Thanks for the report meats... One day when I finally hit Mosquito I'll see ya out there since it seems you live on that lake


I usually fish them on a jig but yesterday I tried something different. My slip bobber was already set up, for using minnows, with a small split shot and a gold hook and I didn't feel like retying it with a jig so I threaded the Bobby Garland on the gold hook and used it like that and the fish loved it. I mainly fish Mosquito because I think it's a little closer drive from my house than Lake Milton is and I know Mosquito a lot better than I do Milton. Maybe I'll see you out there someday.


----------



## tommyboy (May 12, 2013)

I have used Garlands and roadrunners they work a lot better than the minnows this time of the year. Last year I was at Tappan fishing deep timber ( 8 to 15') with my son and we were doing pretty well on crappies with Garlands and road runners. Another boat pulled up beside us with minnows and never caught a single fish. I think the key is to keep them moving close to cover and switch up the colors if you have to.


----------



## mosquitopat (Apr 3, 2014)

Where do you guys buy the Garland's at? Anywhere by Mosquito?


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

mosquitopat said:


> Where do you guys buy the Garland's at? Anywhere by Mosquito?


I don't know if anyone sells them locally. I checked Gander Mountain and they didn't have them. I ordered mine on line from Bass Pro.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

might call the causeway bait shop there was a word she was going to order them.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

meats52 said:


> I don't know if anyone sells them locally. I checked Gander Mountain and they didn't have them. I ordered mine on line from Bass Pro.


Just wanted to ask you meats. After seeing all those nice gills in your pics, we gave it a try today. Never been on the lake. Kept 11 really nice gills, 4 crappie and 1 perch. Caught on beetle spins tipped with maggots. The fillets were very scrawny on the gills. These were 7 to 9 inch fish. Is this normal for Mosquito? Thanks. Mick


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Dicks sells the same thing made by strike king.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Mickey said:


> Just wanted to ask you meats. After seeing all those nice gills in your pics, we gave it a try today. Never been on the lake. Kept 11 really nice gills, 4 crappie and 1 perch. Caught on beetle spins tipped with maggots. The fillets were very scrawny on the gills. These were 7 to 9 inch fish. Is this normal for Mosquito? Thanks. Mick


We've caught some 8-9 inch ones that were on the skinny side and we usually throw them back. Most of ones that we keep are pretty chunky. There are a lot of nice bluegill in Mosquito so we have been pretty picky on what we keep. I haven't used maggots or waxworms this year and it seems like we are getting nicer bluegill on minnows or the Bobby Garland Baby Shads.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

meats52 said:


> We've caught some 8-9 inch ones that were on the skinny side and we usually throw them back. Most of ones that we keep are pretty chunky. There are a lot of nice bluegill in Mosquito so we have been pretty picky on what we keep. I haven't used maggots or waxworms this year and it seems like we are getting nicer bluegill on minnows or the Bobby Garland Baby Shads.


Thanks and good fishing.


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Catching h... try'n to find the stump field south of the 88 bridge. Sometimes I find it by drifting but can't stay on em'! Frustrating! Anybody got a GPS number on it? Thanks


----------



## REY298 (Apr 3, 2014)

Gills still biting at Squiter? They were active earlier in the stumps!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

REY298 said:


> Catching h... try'n to find the stump field south of the 88 bridge. Sometimes I find it by drifting but can't stay on em'! Frustrating! Anybody got a GPS number on it? Thanks


There are stumps scattered along both sides of the old roadbed. A north or south wind is best for fishing them because you can drift through a lot of them.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

REY298 said:


> Gills still biting at Squiter? They were active earlier in the stumps!


 We'll be back out there this Monday to see if the bluegill and crappie are still hungry..


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

meats52 said:


> We'll be back out there this Monday to see if the bluegill and crappie are still hungry..


Was thinking of going up to Pymy buy I may head over and keep you guys company in the stumps.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Was thinking of going up to Pymy buy I may head over and keep you guys company in the stumps.


We're going to try to get there early, but that depends on what time that my son gets to my house tomorrow morning. Hopefully the thunderstorms that they are calling for will hold off until the afternoon. Maybe we'll see you out there.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Not coming out. Storms predicted for the morning hours.


----------



## Luckdogg08 (Sep 7, 2012)

Chaunc was looking at the pics you had from Kentucky lake was wondering what month you went down we have a group that usually goto Chautauqua Lake but wanna try something new next year any info would be great and if you like you could join us


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Not coming out. Storms predicted for the morning hours.


I knew there were thunderstorms in the forecast but Wunderground Weather had it under 40% chance so we went anyway and we got on the lake about 7am. The wind was howling right out of the south. Waves were probably 2-3ft so we slowly made our way up to and under the bridge and fished the north side which was a lot calmer. We fished 4 different spots on the north side and didn't catch anything. The wind changed to W/SW so we made our way to the south side to check the waves and it had calmed down quite a bit so we headed to the stumps. Eventually the sun came out and the lake got pretty nice. Our ratio of keepers to catches wasn't that good but we ended up with a few nice fish. We kept 5 out of 10 crappies and 10 out of about 24 or so bluegills. Bobby Garlands were the ticket today and caught probably 85% of the fish. My son decided to do some casting today and tied on a crank bait. He hooked 2 walleye, one that was about 20" that got off about 6ft from the boat and a chunky 15" that I netted for him.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Can someone please help me find these "stump fields" and "submerged bridge" on mosquito? Gps middle numbers would be great or landmarks would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Meats 52,, You just have to go cold turkey. Between pro-cure and or crappie nibbles there's know need for the real thing. If you think your going to go threw withdrawals,  , get a few bottles of those gulp alive minnies. There the closest thing to live bait that's been in my boat in quite awhile.


We had minnows with us on our last trip but I never used one. I started with the Bobby Garlands and stayed with them. My son was using minnows.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Meats 52, I'm proud of you. Been messing with 3 of those Garland crappie baits. The itty bit swim'r, the baby shad and the baby shad swim'r. Made up some small jigs just using a #8 gold jig hook and a tiny split shot. Crimping the split shot sort of flat on the hook then painting them. Then putting on some of those 3D lure eyes then dipping then in clear coat 2 times to help hold on the eyes. I call them a eyeball jig. I sometimes tie on 2 or add a split shot above the jig in order to cast them any distance. Those lures work on there own but I thinking that the eyeball adds to them..
Me and my wife were out last evening, 5:30 till dark just sport fishing. After getting the boat back on the trailer she said, you know if we would of kept those bluegills we would of had a nice mess of fish. As usual she was right.
No stump fields where we fish just some deep weed lines and some boat docks that drop right off into deep water.
Got to add.. The hardest part of making those jigs us cleaning the paint out of the hook eyes. I don't tie the jigs on the line but went to using those little spring clips that fly fishermen use for there flys.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fishinaddict said:


> Can someone please help me find these "stump fields" and "submerged bridge" on mosquito? Gps middle numbers would be great or landmarks would be helpful. Thank you.


No expert but from what I've read, the bridge is straight offshore in a line from the road running east from in front of the cemetary(north side of parking area).You should be able to see some straw hats on top of it early on any given Saturday morning! Use your electronics to find the old creek channel, then move north/south til you find it.
There are many stump fields, all should produce but I think the honey hole one is the southwest side of the 88 causeway Abt 300 yds south. Will require some electronic observations as well. Maybe one of the regs can chime in with corrections. Don't think I'm giving away big secrets...locations have been published here many times before, generally what I have said above.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

Skippy said:


> Meats 52, I'm proud of you. Been messing with 3 of those Garland crappie baits. The itty bit swim'r, the baby shad and the baby shad swim'r. Made up some small jigs just using a #8 gold jig hook and a tiny split shot. Crimping the split shot sort of flat on the hook then painting them. Then putting on some of those 3D lure eyes then dipping then in clear coat 2 times to help hold on the eyes. I call them a eyeball jig. I sometimes tie on 2 or add a split shot above the jig in order to cast them any distance. Those lures work on there own but I thinking that the eyeball adds to them..
> Me and my wife were out last evening, 5:30 till dark just sport fishing. After getting the boat back on the trailer she said, you know if we would of kept those bluegills we would of had a nice mess of fish. As usual she was right.
> No stump fields where we fish just some deep weed lines and some boat docks that drop right off into deep water.
> Got to add.. The hardest part of making those jigs us cleaning the paint out of the hook eyes. I don't tie the jigs on the line but went to using those little spring clips that fly fishermen use for there flys.


If you were fishing on the east side I'm pretty sure I know where you were. When we went out this past Monday I didn't have jigs on any of my poles. My drifting rod was setup from last week with 2 gold hooks and a sinker below them and I just put the Bobby Garlands on the gold hooks just like I did with the slip bobber last week. I didn't get to many on the slip bobber this trip, most of the fish were on the drifting rod which was about a foot off the bottom. My son has been off work on Mondays so that's when we've been fishing because there's not near the boat traffic that there is on the weekends.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> No expert but from what I've read, the bridge is straight offshore in a line from the road running east from in front of the cemetary(north side of parking area).You should be able to see some straw hats on top of it early on any given Saturday morning! Use your electronics to find the old creek channel, then move north/south til you find it.
> There are many stump fields, all should produce but I think the honey hole one is the southwest side of the 88 causeway Abt 300 yds south. Will require some electronic observations as well. Maybe one of the regs can chime in with corrections. Don't think I'm giving away big secrets...locations have been published here many times before, generally what I have said above.


Those are good directions. There are a lot of people that fish both spots and neither one is a secret spot. There is no big concentration of stumps where we fish. There are stumps scattered on the west side and you just have to use your electronics to find the ones that are holding fish. Like c.j. said for the sunken bridge stay in the channel out from the cemetery and use your electronics.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

We fished the stumps again today for about 3 hours. There wasn't a lot of action today but we did manage a few keepers. We caught probably a dozen bluegill but only kept 5 and 9 crappie but only 4 keepers. The wind picked up pretty good about 11:30 and I knew they were calling for afternoon thunderstorms so we decided to leave. Bobby Garlands caught all but 2 fish. Next trip I don't think that we'll take any minnows.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

meats52 said:


> Next trip I don't think that we'll take any minnows.
> View attachment 191578


Yeah, Right!


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

c. j. stone said:


> Yeah, Right!


My son has been using the minnows. I haven't used one on the last 2 trips. If he still wants to take some we will. The Bobby Garlands are making me a believer. Probably the time that I don't take them I'll wish that I had.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

meats52 said:


> My son has been using the minnows. I haven't used one on the last 2 trips. If he still wants to take some we will. The Bobby Garlands are making me a believer. Probably the time that I don't take them I'll wish that I had.


Oh ye of little faith.  I haven't used minnows there for well over five years and my results speak for themselves. I got 17 crappies and 3 keeper gills sunday morning. All on plastics. You can do it. Trust your skill.


----------



## meats52 (Jul 23, 2014)

chaunc said:


> Oh ye of little faith.  I haven't used minnows there for well over five years and my results speak for themselves. I got 17 crappies and 3 keeper gills sunday morning. All on plastics. You can do it. Trust your skill.


I have a lot of faith in the Bobby Garlands now, but it's hard to break a old habit. I've been taking minnows for as long as I can remember but I think that I'm ready for a trip without them. My son eventually switched to the Baby Shads yesterday when the minnows weren't producing. I want to thank you for telling me about them and for all your other tips.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Paul & Rick ended up with 27 keepers & 3- 15"+ eyes. All, anchored on that 12' to 21' rocky drop-off,,, outside of the SE stumps.  NOTHING on the stumps,,,, the fish were all deep. Fatheads & jigs.

FISHNADDICT,,,, 'SEARCH' up my old original Mosquito topo map that I posted about 10 times,,,,,


----------



## BRANDONFISHMAN (Jul 13, 2009)

What are some of the colors that people are using (bobby garlands). I know it depends on the water and the day but what usually works good??


----------

